# Shipping from the UK - What did you need to collect from customs?



## norampin (Dec 8, 2012)

Hi all,

I am Shipping a container from the UK

One company has told us we need to have our residency visa to SEND the items from the UK. 
I am sure that someone said on here that to COLLECT the items they need the residency visa which i understand.

But to send it from the UK? Is this correct?

Whats your experience been?

thanks!


----------



## Chevy105 (Mar 2, 2013)

Question for you, what sort of cost are you looking at to ship a container?
Just looking into sending one with normal household things.


----------



## norampin (Dec 8, 2012)

Hi Chevy,

I have received from £3400-4k

Includes packing and wrapping.

We put together a spreadsheet last night,....happy to share.


----------



## Chevy105 (Mar 2, 2013)

Thanks. I'll get back here narer the time i've got a few months yet.


----------



## norampin (Dec 8, 2012)

When are u going?


----------



## Chevy105 (Mar 2, 2013)

End of June clearance permitting then looking for my own place Sept ish.
I was think its cheaper to buy stuff for a flat back here then as the job covers shipping costs having it sent out. It may be cheaper but might be too much aggro.


----------



## norampin (Dec 8, 2012)

Us too!

We have clearance, just serving notice period at work.
Plan on going 25th ish.....
To Abu Dhabi.


----------



## vman7 (Apr 11, 2013)

i shipped a lot of things from the UK and never asked for residency visa! What has a residency visa got to do with shipping items!


----------



## norampin (Dec 8, 2012)

vman7 said:


> i shipped a lot of things from the UK and never asked for residency visa! What has a residency visa got to do with shipping items!


If you are taking a container and its obvious you are moving they require a residency Visa either:

1) When you collect the items.
or
2) When you ship the items.

This is what im trying to confirm. I understand it to be option 1. But One shipping agent is saying option 2.

thanks


----------

